# USA R32 Vspec II. Wheel fitment and GT-R/ Audi stuff blowing up!



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

An interesting before and after

Car with old wheels vs new and new fitment/stance


















What's most dramatic though is comparison to an absolutely stock GT-R.








What a difference subtle aero parts and wheels/ fitment make.

So interesting coincidence: both my father's Audi and my GT-R blew up our right axles! Pic taken the day before new wheels for my car.









This motivational poster is dedicated to all the doityourselfers out there:








This one too:









Axle boot tore. Strange since it was just rebuilt! :

















New boot repacked and looking awesome!:









More fun with friends when you fix a car:









And we decided since we were working on the car anyway to do all the bottom end of dad's engine. That's him on the right:

































But yeah fixed: 
some pics by me washing the car.









































It's the house from The Fast and the Furious... wait.... no..:chairshot









Some pics taken by project partner The G man.









































































The car as photographed by ThePerfectExposure









Been aching to go to another GT-R meet but no one has arranged one and I've been busy working 3 jobs. I'd like to try arranging something in June maybe.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

nice to see you over here, one of the cleanest 32s the states have to offer.


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice pics, but I hope you raised the ride height (or plan to) after you put the new half shaft in, otherwise you will end up breaking it again.


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

I did. As long as it's in Los Angeles it needs to be at least a quarter inch higher than my project partner's pics. It's perfectly happy as it sits in the pics after the car wash (that's high enough for me. Not a bit of rubbing or scraping on that height. Don't believe me, I invite anyone from the owner's club to ride with me. Just shoot me a pm if you ever decide to drop by southern California). Irvine's manicured streets however are nearly perfect for lowered cars so long as they're showing up to shows and not being smashed into potholes at top speed. So my project partner keeps it low.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

big applause :clap:

very nice and clean GTR :thumbsup:

i would just consider changing the steerimg wheel!

looks definitely crap and doesn't match the car...


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

Actually we have a neat little Nardi wheel waiting. I'm just waiting to borrow someone's steering wheel puller.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Nice! What size and offset are the wheels if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

**** me that is one sexy looking beast.............i want them wheels!!


----------



## N1GTR (Mar 31, 2009)

Thats the right mix of height (lack of), offset and N1 parts.

Well done!

IMO the last 2 things to do to really get the contrast going would be to spray the front lip black (matt black, not gloss) and some very dark tints.


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Where's Michelle Rodriguez?


----------



## MakatiMidNightR (Nov 11, 2008)

Dude this looks like a proper "Pinoy-gathering". Great finding the BBS RS pare. What are the specs if you don't mind and did you have to rebore them to fit?


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

Where are my manners, people keep asking about the wheels. They're BBS RS 17 by 9 all around. With spacers they're around -5 offset.


No Michelle Rodriguez... but someone wanted me to edit this pic to look like the car was doing a wheelie and caption it: Vin Diesel and Paul Walker got nothing on me!


----------



## Ginzilla (Jan 25, 2010)

Thread revival! Dam fine car you have there matey. Have you rolled the arches?


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah. My project partner Ganesh and I got a bit of attention from Jtuned: 

Ganesh’s R32 GTR V-Spec 2 : Built in Modesty – JTuned? Automotive Form | Function Magazine


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm sorry to say but I think it looks better before, I just prefer the old wheels and it looks daft that low now, personally I like an even gap all around the wheel when lowered


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Clean !

Liking it, alot with the new wheels and stance ! The old wheels were good looking too.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

How on earth can you drive that round SoCal from my experience the roads out there are shocking!!! :nervous: Very nice car though mate!
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## GTR--J (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice car, love the wheels!


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

fourtoes said:


> How on earth can you drive that round SoCal from my experience the roads out there are shocking!!! :nervous: Very nice car though mate!
> :thumbsup:
> bob


Skill and some math. Also alignment parts. Having friends who are experts at suspension geometry helps a lot too.


----------



## Ginzilla (Jan 25, 2010)

The J said:


> Where are my manners, people keep asking about the wheels. They're BBS RS 17 by 9 all around. With spacers they're around -5 offset..


Do you mean the spacers are 5mm so the total offset is 15mm?

Thanks,
Gin


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

I really like the look of the car apart from it being too low in my opinion. Good work though nevertheless, love the BBS wheels.


----------

